# eth0: transmit timed out

## gojuka

Hi all,

Everyone now and then (no noticable pattern) my laptop looses connectivity and I start getting the following messages:

kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

kernel: eth0: transmit timed out, tx_status 00 status e000.

kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

kernel: eth0: transmit timed out, tx_status 00 status e000.

I've tried 2 differant pcmcia network cards ... I get the same results on both. Again, this is intermittant. I've tried differant cables, cards, dongles all to no avail.

When this is happening, tcpdump shows my laptop trying to arp for other systems, usually my DNS server. But tcpdump from other machines (they are all on a hub, not a switch) shows nothing ... the other machines do *not* see the ARP requests. However, while the arp requests are going out, I can actually see their activity on the hub port!

Any thoughts?

Mark

----------

## guero61

This is happening more and more -- first of all, what kernel are you using?  Try the vanilla-sources and see if they work.  There are several current threads in this section as well as the "installing gentoo" section that deal with this, and few have resolved it.  

It's curious that yours is only intermittent...  Maybe it's another problem.

----------

## guero61

Fixed it -- try adding "pci=noacpi" to your kernel; worked like a charm for me!

----------

## gojuka

Thanks! That seems to have worked. Or at least, I am almost all the way through my install without a single timeout now.

Mark

----------

